# Job Paint snowblower John Deere 726 questions



## dedejdeere726 (Aug 25, 2021)

Dear Member,

I just bought and old snowblower John Deere 726 , and I want to apply new paint to each part. My questions is How I unfix the shaft from the auger housing(see pictures).

Do I need a puller or a heather ?

Please help me


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Take off that bushing flange, then unbolt both sides of the auger and bow the bucket very slightly and remove the entire impeller/auger assembly.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Usually that bushing, as well as the auger shaft end bushings will need replacing.

Another one that wears out often is the end bushing behind the cap on the auger/impeller gear case. While your there, might want to replace seals also ..... that is all depending if your going that far .... you will know if that bushing is shot, as the back of the impeller will be scraping the back side of the impeller housing.


----------



## dedejdeere726 (Aug 25, 2021)

Thanks for replying to me, but Do I need to take out the stopper that is fix to the shaft. This stopper block the bracket.

Excuse my english.


----------



## dedejdeere726 (Aug 25, 2021)

Hi,
I find a video for taking off the key square that is stuck on the shaft. What do you think?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes, you have to remove that woodruff key in the keyway, and save it for re-assembly. Be careful not to damage it, and clean it up good with a file if you put any dings in it.


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

I use a nipper like this to pry out keys






. I have never needed to resort to welding.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

If all else fails, tap it out and just replace it .... woodruff keys are cheap and can be found locally .....


----------



## dedejdeere726 (Aug 25, 2021)

Thank you for those responses , I will publish the picture when its paint. I wish you a good day


----------



## dedejdeere726 (Aug 25, 2021)

Oneacer said:


> If all else fails, tap it out and just replace it .... woodruff keys are cheap and can be found locally .....


Dear Oneacer,

As you can see I am ready for the winter season,

Thanks to you and all the members who kindly answered me, I was able to disassemble my blower and paint it.

Here is the final result.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Nice work! Machine looks great.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice job .... if you find those lawn tires slipping on you, you can put on some XTrac, as I did on my 826 restore ... I also could not find poly skids with the 2 inch oc holes, so I made my own out of poly ....


----------

